# KRAKÓW and MAŁOPOLSKA - 2023 European Games



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The 2023 European Games in Krakow and Malopolska, Poland is less than a year away.

It will feature 25 sports at Krakow Malopolska 2023. Breakdancing, Teqball will make their European Games debut.

Russia is likely to be banned from the 2023 edition along with previous host Belarus (Minsk 2019).





__





European Games Kraków– Małopolska 2023


The European Games 2023 are twelve days of sporting competition at the highest European level. Athletes will compete at facilities in Krakow, Krynica-Zdrój, Tarnów and Zakopane.



ie2023.pl





Are you ready for this one. It's Poland turn to host. Third edition after Baku 2015 and Minsk 2019.


----------

